# Call to prayer volume increased



## cowelly77 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi all. Happy New Year. Just a quick query. I am wondering if anyone knows the correct channels to contact in order to raise awareness that a mosque have raised the volume of the call to prayer, to the point it's waking my family up during the night. Before anyone says, I realise I am in a Muslim country and have no problem with the call to prayer. That said I am also aware it is not there to cause a disturbance, and there are guidelines to follow for noise levels for mosques. I have read there are people who deal with this, going out to check volumes, however do not know who to contact in order for that to happen. Many thanks for any help.


----------

